# Makobe Island tank mates



## Cecibella (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello.

New to this forum, and to cichlid keeping, but not to freshwater aquaculture. I recently acquired 29 Makobe Island (Victoria Basin) fry, varying in size from 1/4" to 3/4". I currently have them in a 29g with plenty of rocky caves and a few artificial plants. When they grow, I'll separate into breeding groups of (hopefully) 1 male with 3 females. I plan to keep 1 group myself, and relocate to a 90g, and will distribute the resty to friends.
My question is: What other fish will make suitable tank mates for them? Can I mix Victoria Basin species in the same tank? Also, if I throw ghost or cherry shrimp in tank as detritus cleaners, will they be eaten by the cichlids?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which species from Makobe Island? Both omnicaeruleus and nyererei are aggressive IME.

They will eat any shrimp in the tank.

Mods from this forum will be good advisors on mixing Victorians because it is tricky.


----------



## King Kyoga (Jan 29, 2016)

Not to mention the highly aggressive Mbipi Lutea


----------

